# hello



## cut bait (Sep 11, 2006)

glad to find this forum I have been looking for a site that could help me find out about head boat fishing in the chesapeak area.

When I was around 12 my father took me fishing on a headboat out of Ocean City Maryland and I have never forgotten the enjoyment that I got out of that trip with my father.

Now I would like to go out again with my son and show him what I enjoyed, even though he is alot older than I was. I'm looking for information on where and when is the best time to go. I don't know much about the different kinds of fish that are caught and would like information about that too. I have caught sea bass and flounder. also tautau but didn't know at the time that they also were one of the better fish to keep. 

I am looking for a place around Baltimore and Lewes areas. If you could give me any information on where to find good boats and information on size and types of fish that are popular it would be appreceated I have heard the names spot,croaker and blues, but don't have any idea of what they are or look like.

Thank you Cut Bait


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Welcome to the board.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29188&highlight=headboats

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9626&highlight=headboats

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1353&highlight=headboats


----------



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

Check:

[deleted: No Commercial Links]


----------

